# Need opinions on a Marin Rift Zone



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys need an opinion on a 2013 Marin rift zone 29er xc7. Been looking at making a move to fs for a while. I'm a florida rider, we don't have any crazy downhills but we have some drops and steep, short downhills. What we do have is lots of roots and logs. I'm basically an intermediate rider, can ride the black diamonds but stay off them due to lower back issues I don't want to fall off and end up out of work. I had myself convinced to get more of a trail bike with a more upright seating arrangement feels great on my back (really like the feel of the rip 9, but way out of my price range) I ran across a deal on the Marin at or around $1000 seems like too good of a deal to pass up. The closest bike with similar suspension design I've ridden is a giant trance, which seemed a little bouncy, granted the shock wasn't aired up for my weight. I am 6 ft 240-250lbs geared up just curious how this bike or suspension design does for a fellow my size and if I would be able to change the cockpit up enough to suit a more relaxed rider position.

Another thought I had was to flip the bike, take all the components off and stick them on a used niner frame which I've seen in the 600 dollar range on eBay, used to wrench in college so swap out won't be a problem. Not sure what to do here, Any opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice components group, though I would change the rims, but thats me. At your found price. Buy. 

Been looking at Trance's for 6 months now. Buy. Buy it or post a link.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

AND. At that price get it and the Niner possibly(if you think it has better geometry).

A good component group, a frame to build up, and a frame to CL(if nothing else)off.

Bye.Sell off. Nice finds. IMO.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought, I went ahead and grabbed it. It's a slx, xt build, fox float out back, tapered reba RL up front. Bike is new in the box with warranty, I think I'll ride it a while and if I don't like the frame do a swap down the road. Definitely want to swap out the wheels, but I'll prolly ride these for a while. I don't think I can beat the deal I got at<1100 bucks. It is my first foray into full suspension and 29" wheels, I'm super pumped!!!


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice. Play with the Reba...Many many threads on that tool. Great Luck to you. Have fun. Maybe break something so (WE) know your alive. And you have something to report on and maybe ask questions about...

How do I put a smiley with a wink,...again... / HA
Great find.:thumbsup:


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

We'll got it put together and everything adjusted last night. Took it for a spin around the neighborhood overall very impressed. Going to hit the trails today, will report back. Here's a quick pic I snapped.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey, GOOD for you. Nice $2800 bike you got there, Hell of a deal.:thumbsup:
I am stoked for you!

I am about the same height and weight(little heavier) as you.
So I am interested in the frame size and your suspension settings(once you get some time to ride and adjust of course). Post the bike porn and initial report if you get the time.

Enjoy!


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks GH took it out to our local trails today, and WOW I am very Impressed. It is my first experience with a FS bike and 29er, so take it with a grain of salt but it is so much more comfortable to ride than my HT, and the 29 inch wheels roll over everything so much easier. I also liked the relaxed rider position it is a 19" frame which seems perfect, I might still put riser bars on to sit up a little more but it is really fine like it is. Also want to go tubeless whether I upgrade these wheels or go new not sure yet. The two things I was worried about turned out to be non issues. #1 the weight, this bike is heavier than my HT so I was concerned about some of the short steep climbs, but this thing climbs like a mountain goat!! the rear suspension makes it so smooth riding, and climbing on our very rooty trails the bike seems to stay glued to the trail even though it is a bit heavy. #2 I have heard for years about flex issues on FS bikes with riders my size, and a lack of pedaling efficiency but I felt none of that, I had the rear shock set to trail for the whole ride and I couldn't be more happy!! Front fork was running about 150 psi and it might still be a little squishy, but the rear seemed perfect at 225psi, I'm a complete noob with air suspension so I may still play with it some to get it dialed in, but I cant wait to get it back out on the trail!!

Few pics from the ride. I'm not that short i'm standing in a ditch. I'm a fat ass though goal is 200 by the end of 2014








Overlooking a small lake along the trail








My favorite riding partner and the biggest reason I got back into riding (thanks little buddy!)


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Very cool. Might want to get him a mouth guard.

Plenty of help in the Suspension and Marin forums as well as this one if need be. Good luck on the weight loss goal.


----------

